
The Three Questions: Culture Biosciences - dalton
https://dalton.substack.com/p/the-three-questions-culture-biosciences
======
dalton
Hello HN, I am the author of this - it's part of a series of short posts about
startups I that worked directly with at YC. This is the first one I have
posted one to HN.

Let me know if you have any questions. Also I would love to hear if you are
working on something ambitious like the Culture Biosciences founders are!

~~~
wgpatrick
Hello HN! Will here, CEO of Culture Biosciences. Happy to answer any questions
you have.

~~~
sansnomme
Is Culture currently profitable? If not, how do you plan to be? When biotech
companies fail, a lot of institutional knowledge tend to be lost so it is a
great tragedy when one does.

The Y2K overshadowed the bubble for biotech companies, but similarly a lot of
companies were hyped up but in the end achieved nothing. Not on the Theranos
Level of failure but basically flops. A lot of basic research lead to dead
ends, so funding and finances are pretty important.

------
i_am_nomad
The story of how AWS started is a common misconception. Yes, it began with S3,
but it’s just not true that Amazon externalized its internal application
hosting technology.

